# The Ultimate Fretboard Learning Lesson?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, now that is a bit of a pretentious statement, since it's my own work. So I won't say it. Instead, I'll ask you if you think it's a good video for learning the notes on the fretboard?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Love how you explained this concept Robert. That's a great skill you have....also speaks to your work ethic as a guitar instructor. Very well thought out.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Excellent for bass as well.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

